# Other > Off Topic >  TV Shows, Movies, Animation, Plays, Art, and Music?

## MysteryAlabaster

Anyone interested in any of the arts?

Personally I love music and theater. I'm not going to add technical design because being on this site implies that.


What about you guys?
What are your favorite shows?
Who is your favorite musician?

----------


## RepRapOwner

I'm a big fan of the show The Walking Dead.  Can't get enough of it  :Smile:   Also I'm a big movie buff.  Not so big on Plays or Animation.

----------


## keithcl

tv shows: breaking bad, sopranos, the wire, dexter, modern family, QI(if it's on the show it must be true) nevermind the buzzcocks...
music: Nofx, World inferno friendship society, me first and the gimmie gimmies, sublime, the dickies, Mischief brew, Against Me....

i have way more but that would require more thinking  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DrLuigi

> I'm a big fan of the show The Walking Dead.  Can't get enough of it   Also I'm a big movie buff.  Not so big on Plays or Animation.


Never seen the Tv series,
But i did like the VideoGame ^^

Its like the old times, The click games :P

Also liked the Design of it ^^

----------


## sathya

I like to watch the T.V series, 
Mostly I like to watch Korean Dramas.  My favourite is You are Beautiful.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Santa Clarita Diet is a nice show to watch with your girlfriend  :Smile: 

I like arts related to space, interaction and perception. Especially digital light installations such as James Turrell's work.
Another favorite is Anish Kapoor because he merges architectural form with spatial experience and something unexpected and future-forward.

I love museums, automotive, product design or modern arts museums. I recommend the Petersen and the Broad in LA.

----------


## contestantnum13

The only play I've watched and enjoyed was "The Lost Colony" here in NC

----------


## haiduk

Music and metal fans in particular, check out haiduk:







*\m/
*

----------


## lissi88

I am a big fan of This Is Us by NBC. The third season is coming up on the 25th of September, 2018. Must watch.

----------


## lucyjohn987

Great post

----------


## Zaknafein

Tool are releasing the new album, and the tour will start on 2019, so excited!

----------


## haiduk

Some technical metal \m/

----------


## suresh

Serendipity, Avatar, Gone girl, Inception, Stranger thing, death Note are some of the best movie, series and animation I've ever watched. You can find all the sources on Showbox app available for android and ios.

----------


## haiduk

cosmic blackened death metal

----------


## ishika

Author: Please do not share any apk file in this forum like the

----------


## ishika

thnks sir keep sharing

----------


## ishika

it is not working any more

----------


## Maxylal

I'm from India and I love to watch Bigg Boss 13. This is very famous TV Show in India.

----------


## ryanhill8

I love movies.

----------


## Jakewilliblog

Good website
 bham networth
wondermyntra
vivek Bindra wiki
bolly4u
Neha Kakkar
sreesanth wife
Wondermyntra
Science
entertainment
biography
Other
technology

----------


## NainaMishra

Excellent post thanks for sharing.Regards Thanks, nowadays many people facing some problems in the official whatsapp. as we can't stay from whatsapp because our work procedures with pics we sending to our groups or to any one in a simple and easy way. so official whatsapp has now some problems that's why a new and latest one whatsapp is here named as FMWhatsapp Apk 2020. you should to download this because it has no issue and have more features than official whatsapp.Naina Mishra

----------


## edpl

Join the  “*IndiaTodayWeb*” and Keep up with the latest technologies and trends in our updates.

----------


## Maxylal

> Avoid Using Mods APKs for Account ban issue. Recently my FMWhatsApp Account was ban for 48 hour.


This App is also best for  WhatsApp Group Link .

----------


## GbPlus

Gb Whatsapp
GbWa
Gbwhatsapp

----------


## amiy

> Good website bham networthwondermyntravivek Bindra wikibolly4uNeha Kakkarsreesanth wifeWondermyntraScienceentertainmentbiographyOthertechnology


 GBWhatsApp (GBWA) is the best solution for you. It is a modded version .  then GBWhatsApp APK is available to download .

----------


## techsuspect

If you love movies and TV online then you should download the Vizer TV app

----------


## modkiller

picsay pro mod apk
turbo vpn mod apk
nordvpn mod apk
opera mini mod apk
filmorago pro mod apk
beauty plus mod apk
hulu mod apk
hola vpn mod apk

----------


## ramaleme

People can watch movies at mobdro application. Download at mobdro portugal

----------


## ajayseo1

The main problem for downloading new movies is very much so i suggest you to go for 1337x movies, khatrimaza best hd movies and todaypk high quality movies.

----------


## amiy

> The main problem for downloading new movies is very much so i suggest you to go for 1337x movies, khatrimaza best hd movies and todaypk high quality movies.


https://vivavideoproapk.online/

----------


## markin45

Watching movies and tv shows via streaming apps like Cinema HD has been so easy for the users

----------


## Eriko

Musicians - all EDM uk scene and favorite tv show is Top Gear for sure

----------


## Bromain

I'm a big fan of the show Supernatural

----------


## mdarif30

My favorite artist is Justin Bieber & diljit dosanjh. I usually watch their videos on YouTube & also download them for further watch on my mobile & pc using YouTube2Video downloader. 
https://www.youtube2video.com/en3/

----------


## rayms

Thanks for sharing all these information..all your hardwork is much appreciated  check here for <a href="https://grabtrending.com/123mkv-movies/">123mkv movies</a>   <a href="https://grabtrending.com/hdmovieshub-300mb/">hdmovieshub</a>   <a href="https://grabtrending.com/best-harem-anime/">best harem anime</a>

----------


## armando

My favourite rapper was Mac Miller. I really loved his songs G0:0D AM and Circles were his greatest albums. I used to wear his hats in my college days. The day he left us was the saddest day in my life. I couldn't believe that he is no more with us. However, he made a strong impact in such a short period of time. Here is one of his favourite song of mine.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHF7u9Wwiw

----------


## Foerster

:Embarrassment: I can recommend one of the best movie sites - https://filmreporter.de/kino/feature...t-die-Groesste . Here are bright and cool movie selections, descriptions, history articles and excellent quality! To view, you only need to log in. Have a good time, I think you will be satisfied))

----------


## haiduk

The new Haiduk album _Diabolica_ [metal]

----------


## dk8ard

I have a lot of interest in art, my favourite show is The Kapil Sharma Show, it is a very good comedy show, people are laughing and my favourite music is Sidhu Moose Wala, it sings very good songs and It is also made, it has its own song.WhatsApp Plus Download

----------


## rock0dk

I have a lot of interest in art, it is a very nice feeling and art of creatures, my favourite show is Boba Fett Show, it is a very good story documentary and sci-fiction show,  and my favourite music is Daljit Dosanjh, it sings very good songs and It is also made, it has its own song. thanks for sharing this information with all of us. ?

----------


## super

> Thanks for sharing this information I watch YouTube videos and i save my videos free on my gallery with you can use it easily try it


Thanks so much for this information. I have to let you know I concur on several of the points you make here and others may require some further review, but I can see your viewpoint

----------


## irissmith6454

Thanks for sharing this amazing info about this. You can get this app from here:

----------


## daniladavid467

during my weekends I choose to watch my favourite TV shows in afternoon so that I can enjoy them till midnight. By opting many options now you can watch free TV shows as I can. Thank you

----------

